# Fibreglass hull



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

I plan to make an r/c model of my late Father's wartime ship, Prins Albert.
She was an RMT Cross Channel Packet but I plan to make her as she was in the war, an Infantry Landing Ship. 
I need a hull similar I suppose to a Manxman ferry? Any ideas as there is nothing here in Australia.
Regards


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi Rick, do you mean the Isle of Mann steamer Manman? If you do there is a company in Devon do a hull moulding of the Manxman, and they are called Models by Design. if you google Models by design, the web page will come up and the chap is called andy


----------

